# Am I going mad, or.....



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

This weekend DD2 came out with some spots on her legs and one under her neck. At first I thought it was going to be chickenpox, but alas no! The next morning I went to get her, the spot under her neck had turned into just one huge red band the entire way around and her left eye had swollen to the point of almost closing! 

i took her to the out of hours clinic. They were a bit perplexed and diagnosis went from allergic reaction, to eczema, ringworm (!!!) and then finally - viral! She only had a viral rash approx 7 or 8 weeks ago and this was nothing like it, besides she hasnt really been poorly recently. Just a snotty nose, but she's pretty much had a snotty nose since she was 6 weeks old!

The next day, some parts of the rash had cleared, some new patches and the other eye had swollen. She was prescribed Piriton and today she looks much better. 

Her stools had been a little bit more solid the last week, but today she had an incredibly lose one! 

One other thing I think is worth mentioning is that in the last 10 days or so she has gone onto cows milk for her 3 bottles she has in the day as oppossed to the formula milk she was on (Cow & Gate Stage 3)

She suffered with silent reflux as a newborn, posseted all day long until she turned about 10/11 months old and now this!....I must have asked my HV plenty of times if it could be an intolerance, but its been dismissed this entire time.

I saw our GP today and he was also a bit perplexed. Felt it could be an allergy to food or posibly a reaction to a virus. He didnt dismiss my theory of an intolerance altogether and was quite happy for me to have a go at cutting out dairy for a couple of weeks and see what happens. 

However, i dont want to open this can of worms unless theres a chance an intolerance is possible. The point to my saga is...do you think it could be an intolerance? Should I give cutting out dairy a go? Or should I leave it a while longer in case it is yet another viral rash?


Sooooo confused!!!!


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi annie,

sorry for the late reply but theo has been poorly and we are still battling at the moment... blooming reflux.....

how is you little lady now did you decide to give cutting out dairy a go??

please let me know if i can still help..

luv v xxx


----------

